# Best Post Rut Attractant?



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I am heading to Kansas on Monday for Rifle Season there, my parents own a 200 acre farm. During the rut, which was two weeks ago, we have seen some awesome deer, one 12 point that would probably go 170+. However, I have hunted there the last 2 years, and seen nothing other than does. Once the rut is over the bucks disappear. Never can get them to a feeder or bait. Any thoughts on how to bring them in after the rut? I know they have to be hungry, from all their fun running around and mating, so this year I will increase food, but how do I get the bucks to come in after the rut?

Hopefully this year I will bag one..


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

You should be arriving just about the time of the secondary rut, when the does that didn't get bred the first go round will cycle again (or for the yearling does, cycle for the first time). The bucks should be keyed to finding these last does to breed, so try a doe in heat lure, and maybe an estrus bleat can. Bueno Suerte.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks, I will try more doe pee for sure... Just gets frustrating buying that tag every year and not taking one.. 

I am feeling pretty good about this year, its game time.. thanks!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Dowse yourself down with Dom Buck lure and bang some horns together and BE ready. Remember its like fishn your not gonna catch one every cast. WW


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Try getting in the woods and finding an old scrape line from the rut..look for the signs of old scrapes and rubs..set up on the trail and hunt it hard, disturbing the area as little as possible...b/t the bedding area and the fields is where I'd look first..If the place has had a lot of pressure the bucks will be moving thru the draws or in the low lying thick stuff..G-Luck...Walker


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

No one hunts but me and my little bro, dad feeds year round.. I know where a slew of does bed down every day, I have a stand 100 yard from that and a feeder... I will try that for the first few days, then I might be on to stalking through the creekbeds on the place.. I have seen MONSTERs there everything Kansas deer are.. just never during the season, someone must be putting up a sign for them.


----------



## REM (Dec 18, 2006)

All of the previous notes have great advice. I would also consider using a doe decoy along with the above mentioned. Doe call, attractant, horn rattle, & the decoy. My cousin recently shot a nice 10pt hunting East Texas using all of above to bring in the buck within 30 yrds of her blind. She pulled out all the stops and went for it. She actually asked one of the other hunters if she could borrow their doe decoy. 

Good Luck!
I will be out in Kansas Dec. 10th pheasant hunting. There are some nice bucks there.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I prefer cigarettes.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

B4B you are not suppose to tell them what I normally use... 

I usually buy em and they never smoke em' so you know what that means.. I have to.. which is just horrible. I am going to sue them when I sue Phillip Morris.. if I could get the deer addicted, they would continue to come back every day for more, maybe I should try crack.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Kansas? Find yourself a big old kern field!


----------



## tangowhisky (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you try to take vacation earlier? I know how you feel. Where I hunt, you know there is good bucks but it seems you can never get a crack at one unless they are in full rut. Good luck to ya!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I sure you know it Alex but for those who dont, deer love tobacco, cigs or chewing tobbaco, and for any doughters dump a bag of Beech-Nut around your corn and see what they will eat first. WW


BEER4BAIT said:


> I prefer cigarettes.


----------

